
Elixir and Ecto – Multi-Tenancy Through Dynamic Repos - lawik
https://underjord.io/ecto-multi-tenancy-dynamic-repos-part-1-getting-started.html
======
dudul
"Ecto is the database [we know and love from the Elixir ecosystem]."

I've read blog posts where the very first sentence was more wrong than this
one, but not a lot.

~~~
lawik
_facepalm_ Yeah, yeah, that's fair. I should have caught that in editing.
Thanks, I'll fix that up.

Now if you don't know or love Ecto, that's another matter. Can't help you
there ;)

